# Sky, Caressa e Ilaria D'Amico in discussione.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2019)

Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.

Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.

Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.


----------



## Kaw (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.


Ma speriamo...
La D'Amico per fortuna ha già una partecipazione ridotta, ma sarebbe il caso di rimuoverla del tutto.
Caressa non è mica il direttore di SkySport24?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo...
> La D'Amico per fortuna ha già una partecipazione ridotta, ma sarebbe il caso di rimuoverla del tutto.
> Caressa non è mica il direttore di SkySport24?



Non più, ma è rimasto comunque co-direttore di Sky Sport in generale.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> , la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire..



sarebbe uno scandalo,mi auguro sia falso per la sua restante dignità.

comunque non mi illudo,perchè caressa sta dai tempi di tele + nella tv satellitare a pagamento.
lui e bergomi sono i baluardi di telecronaca,difficile che lo rottamino come un altafini qualsiasi e poi c'è la redazione dove lui è il responsabile.
per la d'amico c'è margine e già lei avrebbe voluto lasciare,forse senza i diritti champions non avrebbe trovato più spazio nel calcio.
ingenuamente pensavo che senza buffon alla juve avrebbe smesso di essere così,invece nulla.

l'unica nota positiva di sky calcio negli ultimi tempi è stato cacciare massimo mauro,un altro fazioso e tronfio.

un altro che non sopporto proprio è marocchi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Beh uno è un pagliaccio, l'altra una povera ignorante...non so nemmeno come abbiano fatto a durare così tanto


----------



## ScArsenal83 (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Ilaria Angiolini


----------



## davidelynch (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Due cessi che dovrebbe fare tutt'altro nella vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Sarebbe ora di innalzare il livello mandandoli a casa.
Su sky ormai una giusta non la fanno più.
Recentemente , cito questo episodio che mi ha negativamente colpito, parlando di ronaldo l'interista capello per distinguerlo da cr7 l'ha definito 'il gordo'.
Ma perchè essere cosi volutamente offensivi?
Io sono milanista ma so riconoscere la grandezza di un giocatore.
Perchè ricordare ronnie per l'ultima parentesi della carriera quando era sovrappeso anzichè per le meraviglie che ha regalato ??
Ronnie era IL FENOMENO, non il grasso.
Il fenomeno!!!!
Va fatta piazza pulita a sky, troppa mediocrità e faziosità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Caressa x me sarebbe adatto x entrare nel pentolone come faceva il vecchio Mosca
li si! che si può sbizzarrire a dire le sue cavolate...
la D amico va bhe.. impresentabile come lo era Mauro


----------



## juventino (19 Aprile 2019)

Fosse solo Sky il problema, i giornalisti sportivi in Italia sono tutti faziosissimi verso la squadra che vince di più (in questo momento la Juve).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Aprile 2019)

Spero proprio i no, soprattutto per Caressa.

Non sempre condivido quello che dice, ma non si puó essere sempre d’accordo.

É divertente, dice cose condivisibili o meno, ma che aprono a considerazioni. A me piacciono e poi dietro c’é veramente pochissimo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora di innalzare il livello mandandoli a casa.
> Su sky ormai una giusta non la fanno più.
> Recentemente , cito questo episodio che mi ha negativamente colpito, parlando di ronaldo l'interista capello per distinguerlo da cr7 l'ha definito 'il gordo'.
> Ma perchè essere cosi volutamente offensivi?
> ...


Che poi, da "Gordo" ha vinto un Mondiale da capocannoniere... (nonostante l'orribile mezzaluna in testa ).
Comunque, se non sbaglio Capello di Ronaldo ha sempre parlato bene, tranne che per la condizione fisica.. Quindi penso abbia usato quella parola in modo "affettuoso".


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Ahahahhahahahaha la D'Amico come Ambra con Boncompagni. 

Che degrado.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Aprile 2019)

Ma che falliscano! Banda di tromboni presuntuosi...per di più servi.
E oltre a Caressa e alla signora Buffon si dovrebbe parlare anche di Adani e di quell'altro che commenta l'Inter con lui: due esaltati faziosi.
Ma è tanto chiedere equilibrio nelle cronache almeno? Nei commenti pre-post partita ci sta che la sparino grossa per farsi notare, ma almeno durante la partita che non facciano i fenomeni con soprannomi e urla a ogni passaggio superiore a 10 metri.
Sono odiosi tanto quanto i loro compari di Dazon e della Rai. Preferisco le telecronache straniere: almeno urlano solo ai gol.
Il protagonismo dei "giornalisti" è forse l'aspetto peggiore della società della (dis)informazione.


----------



## Pivellino (19 Aprile 2019)

Loro sono veramente un vulnus alla visione di Sky.
Spero vadano a finire su una tv minore e marciscano la.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2019)

"Noi della Juve" cit. Ilaria D'amico.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da Aldo Grasso, celebre critico televisivo, sul Corriere della Sera.
> 
> Secondo il giornalista a Sky comincia a trapelare preoccupazione per la gestione di telecronache e trasmissioni di Fabio Caressa. Il suo club assomiglia a un covo della tv locale. Toni enfatici, partecipazione esagerata, tifo in ginocchio. Trasuda appartenenza che è il peccato mortale di ogni telecronaca.
> 
> Anche la considerazione di Ilaria D'amico, secondo il giornalista, sarebbe ormai agli sgoccioli. Secondo alcuni rumor riportati nell'articolo, la D'Amico ha sempre avuto un collegamento auricolare che le suggeriva cosa dire. Suggerimenti che ora sarebbero stati tolti.



Caressa ha il ruolo del buffone, può non stare simpatico ma equilibra uno studio che con gente come Bergomi e Pirlo sarebbe una palla inguardabile...
La D'Amico invece la trovo ignorante e superficiale, non mi è mai piaciuta. Per me è lì solo per questioni estetiche.
Trovo molto più brave e preparate altre presentatrici.


----------



## RojoNero (19 Aprile 2019)

Caressa con quel programma da dementi è imbarazzante! quei programmi di calcio sulle tv locali dove urlano e non si capisce nulla in confronto sono perle


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non più, ma è rimasto comunque co-direttore di Sky Sport in generale.



ma era direttore di sky sport, è stato declassato? a favore di chi?


----------



## fra29 (19 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Caressa ha il ruolo del buffone, può non stare simpatico ma equilibra uno studio che con gente come Bergomi e Pirlo sarebbe una palla inguardabile...
> La D'Amico invece la trovo ignorante e superficiale, non mi è mai piaciuta. Per me è lì solo per questioni estetiche.
> Trovo molto più brave e preparate altre presentatrici.



Sky aveva Diletta, bellissima, elegante e molto competente.. 
Follia..


----------



## Igniorante (19 Aprile 2019)

Finalmente potrebbero dedicarsi a contesti a loro più consoni.
Il circo, la strada ecc...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma era direttore di sky sport, è stato declassato? a favore di chi?



Era direttore del canale Sky Sport 24, non di Sky Sport. A Sky Sport 24 gli sono succeduti Marani e De Bellis.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergognoso che abbiano due stipendi quei due vermi


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Lui lo vedrei bene tagliare le patate nei programmi di benedetta...lei invece può tranquillamente fare la telefonista nello studio di Sportitalia.


----------



## Love (20 Aprile 2019)

la più ridicola è lei...un personaggio viscido


----------

